# The Akadama situation



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

So it's true, there is a Double Red Line Akadama shortage. 

Recently, I (with the help of 50 others, apparently) flooded the inbox of Satsuki bonsai LLC in search a new source of double red line Akadama. The guy in who replied (David) said he would check back, and try to get some DRL to supply the planted tankers who had emailed him. He just replied and said that he only has a limited number of bags to sell. He also confirmed that the DRL Akadama is probably going to be banned in the US for quite some time.

So... that leaves us at the alternative brands. Satsuki sells the Kotobuki brand, which he says comes from the same place, is processed in the same way, and is for all intents and purposes bonsai, the same thing as DRL. 

Has/is anyone planning to try out the Kotobuki? David generously offered to send free samples to whoever asked. I don't have the room to test anything right now, so I seek the insight of you others. 

And I'm wondering if the 18L bag of Kotobuki will really fit into a large flat rate. Personally, I think the 32$ shipping charge is a bit of a turn off otherwise. 

Thoughts on all this?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is unfortunately misinformation. Double Red Line is not banned.

One shipment was confiscated by customs because a single importer and the shipper didn't provide accurate documentation. The product was intentionally mislabeled as pumice. Seems a couple sellers here on the forum used her to import - as do several other retailers with internet presences.

It will return via that importer once she gets her paperwork in order.

In the interim, there are tons of bonsai shops in the US where it's available. You just have to buy it in-person.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

No I have contacted my local bonsai shop that carries it and it is on customs hold until the vegetation amount in it gets reduced.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, I also contacted mine and they said the problem is with the brand, that it has too much organic material. I'm going through a similar process with a project of my own, and USDA has severe restrictions on organic matter. Anyone who has bought a bag of akadama DRL has seen the same thing I have. You fill your tank and the next day there's a sandwich baggie worth of roots and pine needles and weird indescribable mulm in it.

Here's a little excerpt from the APHIS circular:



> What is soil?
> Soil is a mixture of inorganic and organic materials, when the organic materials are
> unidentifiable plant and/or animal parts. This mixture can support biological activity and
> therefore carry and introduce harmful pests or diseases. Examples of soil are: Topsoil,
> ...


As you can see, if there is prohibited contaminants (IE. roots, twigs, needles, seeds), it can be refused entry or require "treatment", which means emptying it all out at the APHIS facility, running it through an oven or pressure cooker, and rebagging it.

I'm wading through all of this right now, and it's not as simple as getting your paperwork in order.


----------



## shrimpster (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know if this helps at all but...this is the brand my sensei and supplier used/sold and I have in my tanks. Worst organic matter ever seen is a fine hair root or two in a bag.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Yea, I'm so glad I got a bag before this happened


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not keen on calling out a vendor but in this particular circumstance, the woman importing most DRL to the U.S. simply didn't have her paperwork in order. She's also spread misinformation.

Had proper paperwork been in order on both sides, it would have been allowed to enter and there wouldn't be an issue currently. Even if the product had to be irradiated or cured in an oven, as you mentioned. 

Labeling Akadama as pumice on the paperwork and customs forms when it's clearly clay/dirt is what caused the problem.



mordalphus said:


> I'm wading through all of this right now, and it's not as simple as getting your paperwork in order.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have talked to the local guy that imports it him self, and a large shop that has a retial location as well as a online store, he uis out of state. He brings in 100's of thousands of dollars of Bonsai stuff from Japan, and customs has put a 100% stopage on DRL Akadama until the vegitation content is lowered to us import standards.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, as a result of paperwork. All spurred by that single importer I mentioned above.

Though, the real blame should be placed on the company shipping it to the states and mislabeling it. Had it been properly labeled a long time ago, the organic matter issue could have already been addressed.

And I'm not sure it's all been stopped. As a shop I frequent imported a large amount of DRL - some of which I bought - after the importer I mentioned had the initial problem.


----------

